# BP Deck Cadet/Officer



## Paul Halford (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi,
In the period 1963/65 Joe Hughes and I attended South Shields Marine College on a pre sea cadet course, we were great buddies, he went onto to join BP as a deck cadet, I went onto sail with PSNC as a Nav App. Initially, after leaving college and going our separate ways, we kept in touch but inevitably lost contact. I've often wondered how his career and life developed and it would be great to satisfy my interest. His first ship was British Curlew which Joe joined in drydock at Palmers in Hebburn, I went with him when he joined that ship in August 1965. His dad was also with BP, his rank then being 2nd engineer.


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

Hi Paul,

I was a 1955 BP Engineering Apprentice and have been running a BP website for the last 16+ years ( see my profile). I have been making databases of ex BP seagoing personnel and one happens to be ex Navigating Apprentices/cadets. JJ Huges is listed at #2011 I also have a crew list for th Curlew leaving drydock October 1965, JJHughes is liasted as NA along with BV Kemp.

I have never come across either of them but I will send you a shipsnostalgia email with some more info.

I have not alongside JJ"s name with reference to him being in a shipsnostalgia thread "SSM&TC" 2/2013, I'll see if I can find it.

I would be interested to get some more info on his father.

Graham


----------

